# SG1 Hexe & others @ MidEast Regional Championship



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations and thanks to Kristi H. and handler Samantha P for yesterday's SG1 placement in the 12-18 month female class!!!

Also saw 5 (6) progeny of SG Blackwolf v Wolfstraum, Schh3, KKL - not sure of all the placings, but the SG2 and SG3 females behind Hexe were Wolf's progeny as well. 

Kristi and Sam both help out and learn show handling at Keystone-Buckeye, Kirchenwald Kennels, and Hexe was well presented in the ring and cheered on by the whole VA Gorbi team who were there to see Gorbi get the Regional Sieger at this show. Also in VP1 was a gorgeous Alta Tollhaus girl by Gorbi - Fenja! One of my favorite F names, this girl was striking and stood out in her class









Thanks and Congratulations to Kristi!

Lee


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: SG1 Hexe & others @ MidEast Regional Championship*








Kristi, Hexe and Lee!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: SG1 Hexe & others @ MidEast Regional Championship*


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: SG1 Hexe & others @ MidEast Regional Championship*


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: SG1 Hexe & others @ MidEast Regional Championship*

Congrats Lee and Kristi!!!!

Sounds like a nice showing for the Wolfstraum kennel!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: SG1 Hexe & others @ MidEast Regional Championship*

AWESOME Lee & Kristi (and of course Hexe).. we need to get you two down here for some training after the Nationals. Congratulations.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: SG1 Hexe & others @ MidEast Regional Championship*

Congrats! Fenja is a Kira pup, no? How did Roman (Franziskaner) do?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

*Re: SG1 Hexe & others @ MidEast Regional Championship*

Thanks all......

Not sure how the male pup did - I didn't have a catalog to mark. Fenja was very cute !

Lee


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: SG1 Hexe & others @ MidEast Regional Championship*








Kristi, Hexe and Lee


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: SG1 Hexe & others @ MidEast Regional Championship*

Congrats!!!!! Sound like it was a good day!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

*Re: SG1 Hexe & others @ MidEast Regional Championship*

Big congrats to ALL!!!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: SG1 Hexe & others @ MidEast Regional Championship*


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: SG1 Hexe & others @ MidEast Regional Championship*

Wow!!! Lots of Braggs for Christi and Hexe!

Big Congrats!


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: SG1 Hexe & others @ MidEast Regional Championship*

Thanks all! My girl is the best!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: SG1 Hexe & others @ MidEast Regional Championship*

I could have sworn I posted to this before. Must have read it at work and forgotten to reply while I was home. Congratulations to Lee and Kristi. WTG!


----------

